# This has been a BLAST!



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

and not even half of them have been posted yet. I think I'll launch a few more. I'll update this with DC#s later. 

Do you really think you know me yet? :helloooo: I'm Don Francisco.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

No, I can't say I know you. Never heard of your line of cigars, but then again I have been in a coma for the last decade!  I guess I'll have to check you out.


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

:baffled:makes me wonder just how many should duck and cover!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

MaduroLvr said:


> :baffled:makes me wonder just how many should duck and cover!


Me too, I lost count! :roflmao:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Even if you hadn't bombed me Lew I'm glad you found your way aboard here a CL. You bring a great excitement here


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Even if you hadn't bombed me Lew I'm glad you found your way aboard here a CL. You bring a great excitement here


I concur with this comment!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lew you are still a nut!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to stir things up Lew. The flurry of activity here is unbelievable. Can't wait to get a hold of some DF's.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great bombs don Fransisco . I used to go to Bergen Line were all the cubanos are to get my cigars back in the day when aliados was a little shop in New jersy


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap....


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Where can people get ahold of your sticks. I looked at my normal online joints, but did not find anything. I always like to try new things to see what I like, especially from a BOTL on the site.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Even if you hadn't bombed me Lew I'm glad you found your way aboard here a CL. You bring a great excitement here


Amen to that - Lew is out to get just a FEW people around here :arghhhh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sure as hell didnt take you long to get in the swing of things....


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, did some research and found that you sell through your own website. Do you offer a sampler pack? I don't like buying whole boxes until I know that I like the smokes.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

You're going off the deep end!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> Do you really think you know me yet? :helloooo: I'm Don Francisco.


Nope, don't know you. I do know you like cigars and bikes...and yer nuckin futs when it comes to cigar bombs!!...lol

Took a look at yer site too. Your cigars look really good. That Chi-Chi looks really interesting!

P.S. Anyone that's into bikes & cigars can't be all bad ;~)


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I do not know you either. I do know you like bombing adn I think it is time someone start firing back at you... I shall lead the charge with a little collection of my favorites!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I do not know you either. I do know you like bombing adn I think it is time someone start firing back at you... I shall lead the charge with a little collection of my favorites!


I wouldn't do that if I were you!! :angry:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Charles is always starting wars around here! I need to get in on the carnage sometime soon...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Talk about bombs away--Outrageous


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Charles can't get into a war with me, he has a baby on the way. I love widows and besides, he wouldn't want me raising his kid. lol

Okay, as promised for a few "Big Dogs"
DC#s
0103 8555 7495 9921 1631
0103 8555 7495 8872 5873
0103 8555 7496 3066 8912
0103 8555 7495 7824 0119

I'm old and tired, I'll get the rest of them out tomorrow. hahahahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

launch them and watch them fall


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont know you sorry and i havnt yet heard about your cigars however with the thousands of brands out there its hard to keep up with them all. im curious to hear about your line though im just starting out and i think it would be great to be able to talk with the maker of the cigars that i smoke. i like bikes too im not like a bike junkie ive ridden dirt bikes a few times i think they are a lot of fun. anyhow do you have any suggestions for a medium- full bodied cigar. im on a very tight budget i probably cant afford anything for a while but im trying to make a list of some cigars to look at and hopefully buy when i can get the money


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow.. you're sending out more!?!?!? Ludicrous!!!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

haha wow great pic


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

All I can say is your generosity is incredible and your personality has spice:arghhhh: Makes for great fun. I look forward to trying some of your Cigars. As soon as I build another Humidor, I'll be ordering some for myself. You're AOK in my book. Glad to have you here at CL.:biggrin:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Lew - you've certainly stepped up and made yourself known.

Awesome job... I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don, I've been visiting your web site. Seems to me you and your family take great pride in hand making a very high quality cigar. I look forward to ordering some and smoking them with my BIL. I worked until midnight to make progress on the humi. I'll be able to build my cabinet starting next week at this rate.


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

vankleekkw said:


> Ok, did some research and found that you sell through your own website. Do you offer a sampler pack? I don't like buying whole boxes until I know that I like the smokes.


I would also like to know if you had sampler packs for the same reason as above?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not know you either. But know that your crazy as hell for going after the 'big dogs' Good luck brother, you will need it :lol:

The site looks great. Hopefully will try your smokes some when.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i have seen some of his damage. theres some people out there in danger!!
i dont think ive had enuf contact with him myself to of put myself in the scope, but i await the destruction !! and posts of the damage


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay, okay, already. Soo my website doesn't sell samplers! That doesn't mean I won't. Just pm me what you want in a sampler (create your own) and I'll price it out for you. I wouldn't want to include a stick or two into a sampler that doesn't fit your profile, I want you to smoke what you like. Buy by taste not price.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I would love to hear a review on these cigars...Lew you certainly are creating some buzz around here...lots of people are in for some real destruction.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

tmoney said:


> I would love to hear a review on these cigars...Lew you certainly are creating some buzz around here...lots of people are in for some real destruction.


Lest you forget, I have not been sending out just DFs, but include as much as I can from what they put in their profiles. So update yours.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Just checked my USPS account to see what the H-ll I've been doing. Well, so far, 7 of you have posted I bombed you and another 9 either have not received theirs yet or haven't posted. Damn, that's only 16, where have I been. I better get busy. :frown:

BTWI won't argue with you as you were all here first, but to me these aren't bombs, they are love taps. I'll let you know when I decide to really kick butt.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Don Francisco said:


> Just checked my USPS account to see what the H-ll I've been doing. Well, so far, 7 of you have posted I bombed you and another 9 either have not received theirs yet or haven't posted. Damn, that's only 16, where have I been. I better get busy. :frown:
> 
> BTWI won't argue with you as you were all here first, but to me these aren't bombs, they are love taps. I'll let you know when I decide to really kick butt.


you are insane don!!! we love you haha


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Way to go Lew. It seems the destruction you are providing is MASSIVE. It is exciting and fun to watch. Keep up the good work Brother.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

ahhhh dons on the attack (shhh lets all get him first...... duh duh duhhhh) haha your awesome don, whats your website im really interested in checking it out


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know you either but the gars look temping!!!


----------



## Alabaster-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

I look forward to hearing some reviews of the Don Francisco cigars.


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

Don take your meds man
and stop bombing people cmon man
my and along with others insurance doesnt cover that type of diasters lol
cmon


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

I added DF's store to my favorites a little bit ago and plan on either making a trip out to Jersey to go to the shop or will swing by on a trip to the Jersey shore or A.C. or something. Wanna pick up a sampler selection of all the house sticks.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> I added DF's store to my favorites a little bit ago and plan on either making a trip out to Jersey to go to the shop or will swing by on a trip to the Jersey shore or A.C. or something. Wanna pick up a sampler selection of all the house sticks.


In that case, I really look forward to meeting you. :helloooo:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Lew's cigars are awesome! Try one and you'll see for yourself!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> In that case, I really look forward to meeting you. :helloooo:


I'll be sure to ask for you when I'm there.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I concur with this comment!


Agreed... Lew you are a nut, and I usually am too. Your posts are "EFFIN" hilarious and you are always having fun. My kinda brother for sure. If I get up in your neck o woods when I get home, we are gonna smoke!


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I do not know you either. I do know you like bombing adn I think it is time someone start firing back at you... I shall lead the charge with a little collection of my favorites!


Get em charles I got your back!!! Granted considering where Im at its wayyyy back. But I got some goodies to bunker bust with if you wanna two pronged attack.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> and not even half of them have been posted yet. I think I'll launch a few more. I'll update this with DC#s later.
> 
> Do you really think you know me yet? :helloooo: I'm Don Francisco.


I received your cigars have been letting them sit in my humi and am a ctually saving them to smoke Sat. Oct 4th with a friend on his birthday. We will both post reviews!

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Starting to get bored. I guess that's why I just launched more, kinda like a pick-me-up. :sorry:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

bored? good golly, we wouldn't want that....


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

smokem said:


> Nope, don't know you. I do know you like cigars and bikes...and yer nuckin futs when it comes to cigar bombs!!...lol
> 
> Took a look at yer site too. Your cigars look really good. That Chi-Chi looks really interesting!
> 
> P.S. Anyone that's into bikes & cigars can't be all bad ;~)


Here,Here. Absolutely.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

We just found out our job tomorrow has a different schedule...I convinced my girlfriend that we need to go to meet The Don for 2 reasons. 1) Apparently he just bombed me (haven't been home to check the mail, sadly) 2) Freaking onsite rolling? (I know he doesn't roll on Saturday, but she doesn't! haha)

See you soon man, can't wait to light one up with a generous brother like you.


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been enjoying keeping track of this thread. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You are off to one hell of a start Lew! Light up the sky!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Hahaha Lew is crackin me up!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow Lew is hittin hard, I'll PM you soon about a 5er !


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

So Don you up for a challenge? I would like to call you out... I believe I can bomb you into submission... do you accept this challenge?
Post your reply here and pm me if you accept!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So Don you up for a challenge? I would like to call you out... I believe I can bomb you into submission... do you accept this challenge?
> Post your reply here and pm me if you accept!!!


Here we go!!!!!!!

Keep us posted on this one.:whoohoo:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

O hell yes a bombing war .....This will be fun to watch


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So Don you up for a challenge? I would like to call you out... I believe I can bomb you into submission... do you accept this challenge?
> Post your reply here and pm me if you accept!!!


You didn't have to ask! If you're feelin' froggy just jump. Now I'm havin' fun. BTW, if you want to spare yourself the embarassment just raise the white flag now and I'll send you a compensation prize, no hard feelings. lol


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

DON all i got to say is








you better watch it buddy haha , your a great guy, glad to have you here on the forum


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> You didn't have to ask! If you're feelin' froggy just jump. Now I'm havin' fun. BTW, if you want to spare yourself the embarassment just raise the white flag now and I'll send you a compensation prize, no hard feelings. lol


Well I will take the offer and jump... get used to the following pic... your neighborhood will look like this:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I see yer lips moving but all I hear is BLAH BLAH BLAH! :mumbles:


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

uh ooh think we scared the putty cat


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Pussy Cat, pm me your address, unless you've already been neutered.
:wazzapp:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow the big guns are facing off!!This will be good.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

oh no u didnt

you cant touch me lew im invincible buddy the end result will be in u just in a million little pieces it wont be pretty


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Man I love this. This is gettin good now. Those aren't clouds in the skys, tthemms Cigars.:errrr:


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

yup and i think it says ... wait umm ... ohh ya ha i see it now it says DON R.I.P


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan said:


> yup and i think it says ... wait umm ... ohh ya ha i see it now it says DON R.I.P


I don't think so. But if you want to jump into this and help Gophersmoke,, bring it on - embryo boy! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

rrrrgggg ( kaboom ) good luck

i would start building that bomb shelter now 

good luck Don ur gna need it


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

What I have on all you, I may not have a huge inventory of cigars.......But I can build anything:wazzapp:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> What I have on all you, I may not have a huge inventory of cigars.......But I can build anything:wazzapp:


I'm with you Bill. Small inventory of cigars, and (oh wait, I can't build worth $hit)
Nevermind.:lol:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Well San Francisco we will see what happens about Weds!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm due back Wednesday evening (leaving Tue. for business meeting in Malden, Mass). I can't wait to scratch the itch this is bound to cause. I promise to post with foto(s) by Thursday evening. Then it's my turn. Get ready to change your name from GoinFerSmoke to GoinForMommy. Remember to dump yer Depends in the outhouse.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

Don you are going down big time prepared to come back to a house that got totally blown away your going down


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan said:


> Don you are going down big time prepared to come back to a house that got totally blown away your going down


Big talk from a smokin' fetus. How you gonna get outta the womb to do anything?


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont need to leave my home i just press this big red button ...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> I'm due back Wednesday evening (leaving Tue. for business meeting in Malden, Mass). I can't wait to scratch the itch this is bound to cause. I promise to post with foto(s) by Thursday evening. Then it's my turn. Get ready to change your name from GoinFerSmoke to GoinForMommy. Remember to dump yer Depends in the outhouse.


Well the mass for you in this case is going to be mass hysteria! :brick:


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been watching this from a safe distance, and it looks like Lew has been smackin' you boys around pretty good. Way to go Lew!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

MrMaduro said:


> I've been watching this from a safe distance, and it looks like Lew has been smackin' you boys around pretty good. Way to go Lew!!


The countdown has begun that will change all that! Mind you, he has never bombed me but I could not let him smack the crap out of all the fine BOTL here without stepping in to protect all the innocent victims! :biggrin:


----------

